# PHP install not working



## jbruyet (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey all, I'm doing an install of Nagios on a 9.1 server following the instructions here: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-a ... n-freebsd/ 

My problem is that I'm unable to get the PHP module to work. Apache itself is working and I've reinstalled both of the PHP packages. There's a note in the PHP install that says, 





> "Make sure to enable apache module in the install  Step (Blue screen)


 but the install never displays a blue screen. Anyone have any ideas, suggestions or recommendations? 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## kisscool-fr (Dec 6, 2013)

Can you go to the php52 directory and show your configuration? 

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php52
# make showconfig
```


----------



## jbruyet (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's my `showconfig`: 

```
===> The following configuration options are available for php52-5.2.17_4:
     CLI=on "Build CLI version"
     CGI=on "Build CGI version"
     APACHE=on "Build Apache module"
     DEBUG=off "Enable debug"
     SUHOSIN=on "Enable Suhosin protection system (not for jails)"
     MULTIBYTE=off "Enable zend multibyte support"
     IPV6=on "Enable ipv6 support"
     MAILHEAD=off "Enable mail header patch"
     REDIRECT=off "Enable force-cgi-redirect support (CGI only)"
     DISCARD=off "Enable discard-path support (CGI only)"
     FASTCGI=on "Enable fastcgi support (CGI only)"
     FPM=off "Enable fastcgi process manager (CGI only)"
     PATHINFO=on "Enable path-info-check support (CGI only)"
     LINKTHR=off "Link thread lib (for threaded extensions)"
     BACKPORTS=on "Enable backported security and bugfix patches"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Here's hoping you can make some sense out of it. I'm learning FreeBSD but it's a slow process for me.

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2013)

Did you add these to your httpd.conf?

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```

Note: don't use lang/php52, it's been end-of-life since January 2011 and will be removed from ports some time soon.


----------



## jbruyet (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you @SirDice! I had done a cut and paste but those two lines wound up being included in another line. I separated them and now it's working. Thanks so much. 

As to your comment regarding php52 I don't see any newer php options in the ports. Hmmm... There's probably a command out there for updating the ports on my server. I'll go take a look. 

Thanks again,

Joe B


----------



## jbruyet (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep, portsnap. 

Thanks,

Joe B


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2013)

jbruyet said:
			
		

> As to your comment regarding php52 I don't see any newer php options in the ports. Hmmm... There's probably a command out there for updating the ports on my server. I'll go take a look.


You'll probably want to do a `portsnap fetch update`. I can see the following versions (disregard the /jails/pointyhat prefixes):

```
% ls -d /jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php*
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php-mode.el/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php5/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php52/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php53/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php53-extensions/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php55/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php55-extensions/
/jails/pointyhat/usr/ports/lang/php_doc/
```

As always: before you start (re)building anything, be sure to check /usr/ports/UPDATING first!


----------

